# Need an Editor?



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

If you need an editor, I'm taking submissions...

I have openings in August and September.

I'm running a special that combines comprehensive with line/copy editing for .004 cents a word.

http://laurakingsley.wordpress.com


----------



## apatos99 (Oct 19, 2011)

She's a delight to work with.
I heartily reccomend!


----------



## Faye Hunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Are you comfortable doing erotic romance?


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Faye Hunter said:


> Are you comfortable doing erotic romance?


Yes, I am.
I was once a proper catholic school girl.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Laura

Are there any erotic categories that you won't work on? Do you have a minumum word count/cost for work? Basically, would you be willing to work on shorts?

Thanks


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

D.L. Shutter said:


> Laura
> 
> Are there any erotic categories that you won't work on? Do you have a minimum word count/cost for work? Basically, would you be willing to work on shorts?
> 
> Thanks


What categories are you referring to? I have worked on a few space/alien erotic pieces. I don't have a minimum, and my usual rate breaks down to $50.00 per 10,000 words.

I'm going to update my website later today to say exactly that.


----------



## Rufus Beerman (May 11, 2013)

You sure do love your commas! I don't know that I have ever seen commas used this frequently. I didn't get my degree in English, so maybe it's taught there?


----------



## crashaddict (Mar 27, 2013)

If you're looking for an editor, I can definitely vouch for Laura. I'm working with her on my second book and she's barely even gotten started but has already blown me away. I'm highly impressed and would recommend her to anyone seeking a quality editor. 

She has a lot of passion for it and genuinely wants to make your book better. Seriously. Check her out. Convince her to take on your book and send her a sample chapter. If her edits don't get your blood pumping...you might be dead.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

crashaddict said:


> If you're looking for an editor, I can definitely vouch for Laura. I'm working with her on my second book and she's barely even gotten started but has already blown me away. I'm highly impressed and would recommend her to anyone seeking a quality editor.
> 
> She has a lot of passion for it and genuinely wants to make your book better. Seriously. Check her out. Convince her to take on your book and send her a sample chapter. If her edits don't get your blood pumping...you might be dead.


Thanks for the endorsement, crash.
We'll see if you're saying that when I'm done. 
I just want to add, crash is a delight to work with.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm taking submissions for July, August, and September...
See my website for all the info:
http://laurakingsley.yolasite.com

And yes,
I take shorts and erotica.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Laura,

Sorry, we missed giving you the official welcome as a services provider! Better late than never...

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. (I've merged your new thread with your prior thread.) New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry Betsy.

I marked it this time.


----------



## wezelrox (Jul 16, 2012)

Is it story editing or copy editing/proofreading that you do?  Thx


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

wezelrox said:


> Is it story editing or copy editing/proofreading that you do? Thx


Actually, I offer a package that includes both.
And yes, I do free samples and I take erotic.


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

> If you don't the difference between 'show' and 'tell' and I will most likely turn you down.


You might want to edit your website. First impressions and all that...

Is there a list somewhere of published books you've edited?

It's good to have you here.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Al Stevens said:


> You might want to edit your website. First impressions and all that...
> 
> Is there a list somewhere of published books you've edited?
> 
> It's good to have you here.


No I haven't listed anyone, and I don't have a best seller to my credit yet, but I have high hopes for one or two of my current clients in the near future. (Oh Emma...)

And I'll trade someone an edit of their first three chapters, if they can design me a great website. LOL. If I'm not on Word, Outlook, or the browser, I'm rather computer illiterate. And Yola is a pain. No wonder it's free.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Try WIX Laura; my website was really shoddy and amateurish (and took me four days of hell to get it looking like THAT) but when I found WIX I made a much better one in a single afternoon. VERY user friendly - it's very 'click to insert' in the way Microsoft Powerpoint is. Utterly delightful. And well worth the £30 I paid to have my domain name directly linked to my page!


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Andrea Harding said:


> Try WIX Laura; my website was really shoddy and amateurish (and took me four days of hell to get it looking like THAT) but when I found WIX I made a much better one in a single afternoon. VERY user friendly - it's very 'click to insert' in the way Microsoft Powerpoint is. Utterly delightful. And well worth the £30 I paid to have my domain name directly linked to my page!


Thank you Andrea!
I will check it out.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I've decided to continue running my special through August:

I am offering a discount on my usual services. (0.004 cents per word or $400.00 for 100,00 words) for a combined comprehensive edit and line edit, of your manuscript.

And I want to offer a huge thanks to Emily Ward for creating my new website/blog.
http://laurakingsley.wordpress.com

She does excellent work. I am so happy with it. 
awardingbookcovers.wordpress.com


----------



## Indirectly (Jul 11, 2013)

Laura Kingsley said:


> I've decided to continue running my special through August:
> 
> I am offering a discount on my usual services. (0.004 cents per word or $400.00 for 100,00 words) for a combined comprehensive edit and line edit, of your manuscript.
> 
> ...


I will keep you in mind when I have bank to roll with.  I would so dearly love an editor! It's the story-level revision that gets me the most. I know that working with a good editor is priceless so I hope to be able to afford one soon.

Edit: Oops, I should have checked your site first. My current series isn't a mystery per se but it has mystery elements to it. Still, keeping you in mind for other projects! Best of luck.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Indirectly said:


> I will keep you in mind when I have bank to roll with.  I would so dearly love an editor! It's the story-level revision that gets me the most. I know that working with a good editor is priceless so I hope to be able to afford one soon.
> 
> Edit: Oops, I should have checked your site first. My current series isn't a mystery per se but it has mystery elements to it. Still, keeping you in mind for other projects! Best of luck.


I don't take classic Mystery, like Agatha Christie, Sherlock Holmes, etc.
But if it's something like Matthew Reilly or National Treasure, it's not a problem.

And best of luck to you!


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

“The odds of making money is this business is very small, and the pain of having to give my characters emotions is almost unbearable at times, but working with you was one of the highlights and one of the things that made it all worthwhile. 
“I highly recommend Laura Kingsley as an editor. She offered insightful comments on my manuscript, from story structure to line editing. It was a very positive collaborative experience. I am looking forward to working with her on future projects.” 

Whether you're an author, editor, or book cover designer, sometimes no amount of money can truly compensate you for all the hard work you put into this process. This testimonial made my day because it was one of those experiences.  It was fun and just a real joy to work with this client.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Laura has been awesome so far with my YA Scifi novel! She's quick, thorough, thoughtful, and keeps the tone light so you don't feel like you're getting ready for a funeral when she suggests changes  I'd recommend her in a heartbeat!


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

emilyward said:


> Laura has been awesome so far with my YA Scifi novel! She's quick, thorough, thoughtful, and keeps the tone light so you don't feel like you're getting ready for a funeral when she suggests changes  I'd recommend her in a heartbeat!


And then there is quiet Emily. She's so nice and sweet, I actually feel bad when I send back her stuff.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

I worked with Laura and I'll work with her again. I think she has a real gift for story structure, character arcs, and the like. She's a great collaborator.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

ScottC said:


> I worked with Laura and I'll work with her again. I think she has a real gift for story structure, character arcs, and the like. She's a great collaborator.


Tinman, it was such a joy working with you. You have to keep writing. Don't leave me with the, "Oh, wonderful...dinner and show, and then instant death," moment. Besides, I'm afraid after we worked so hard to get you to emote, you're going to hide and forget how.


----------



## Emily Embree (Jun 11, 2013)

I highly recommend Laura. She's not afraid to slap you around to set you right, but she's always waiting there with a hug to calm you down too.  I can't thank her enough!


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm still taking submissions...

I've decided to continue running my special through Septeember:

I am offering a discount on my usual services. (0.004 cents per word or $400.00 for 100,00 words) for a combined comprehensive edit and line edit, of your manuscript.

http://laurakingsley.wordpress.com


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

I just finished a large project with Laura, and it was a superb experience. She picked up a ton of weak points in the story, making me think, but also encouraged me with pointing the strong areas. I’m grateful for both! 

I loved her insights into how the overall story can be improved, and of course her edits — English isn’t my native language, and she had to fix quite a few awkwardly phrased spots.

She’s an excellent editor.


----------



## RedDust (Apr 4, 2013)

Laura is fantastic to work with and we highly recommend her. She helped us take our work to the next level and we look forward to working with her again. Although she may not feel the same about me and Ben haha.

We would recommend Laura to any existing or new authors

Thanks again


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have one opening left at the end of October, and a few in November for those interested...


----------



## MissyM (Jun 21, 2013)

I've just finished working on my second novel with Laura, so I can wholeheartedly attest to how fantastic she is as an editor! Her feedback for comprehensive edits is insightful: she works to make your story the best it can be and "take it to the next level." She's also fast with her feedback, and her rates are very affordable.

I already have her scheduled for a third novel and look forward to continuing to work with her. If you're looking for an editor, you should definitely check her out.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Nano writers!

I am continuing my special that combines comprehensive editing with line copy editing for .004 cents a word.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I've added you to my short list of potential editors. What does your schedule look like? For example, if I were to contact you in late January and we agreed to work together, how long would the wait be?


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

K.B. Parker said:


> I've added you to my short list of potential editors. What does your schedule look like? For example, if I were to contact you in late January and we agreed to work together, how long would the wait be?


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in June and July.
I'm running a special that combines comprehensive with line/copy editing for .004 cents a word.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in June and July.
I'm running a special that combines comprehensive with line/copy editing for .004 cents a word.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I just have to say that Laura is awesome to work with! She always manages to pick the weak points in my story (you know, the ones I've been pretending don't exist!) yet is also wonderfully encouraging.


----------



## MissyM (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd also like to add that Laura is an outstanding editor! She gives constructive, detailed feedback that will make your story stronger and her rates are extremely reasonable.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Rinelle Grey said:


> I just have to say that Laura is awesome to work with! She always manages to pick the weak points in my story (you know, the ones I've been pretending don't exist!) yet is also wonderfully encouraging.


I agree with this... Laura is really solid.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you Tinman. You are a delight to work with.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings this week and in November for those interested.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Two thumbs up for Laura. She was especially invaluable in the early stages of my book as a development editor.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you Tinman!   You know I love you as a client.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in January and February. 

I'm running a special that combines comprehensive with line/copy editing for .004 cents a word.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you PJ. I think all good writers have neurotic moments. You have to put so much of yourself into your work, leaving you vulnerable to scathing and sometimes unfounded criticism. I see it as my job to tear you down and then build you back up.


----------



## RicardoFayet (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Laura, 
Great to see all these good recommendations from authors on this thread, it's the best indicator of an editor's experience. Come have a look at Reedsy if you have an opening in January, I think you'll like the concept we've created. Here's The Bookseller's article about it for more info: www.thebookseller.com/futurebook/reedsy-bending-digital-self-publishing


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Laura, your site says you do not work with the mystery genre. How about suspense, wherein the reader knows whodunnit from the git-go?


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Al Stevens said:


> Laura, your site says you do not work with the mystery genre. How about suspense, wherein the reader knows whodunnit from the git-go?


Al, I gladly work with suspense writers, it's just mystery I disdain...smile


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great. I have a WIP that might need some attention in a month or two. I'll get back to you then and see if your schedule fits.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Al Stevens said:


> Great. I have a WIP that might need some attention in a month or two. I'll get back to you then and see if your schedule fits.


I will look forward to it...smile


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

If you need an editor, I'm taking submissions... 

I have openings in  March and April. 

I'm running a special that combines comprehensive with line/copy editing for .004 cents a word.


----------



## JohnsonJoshuaK (Nov 2, 2011)

Laura Kingsley said:


> If you need an editor, I'm taking submissions...
> 
> I have openings in March and April.
> 
> I'm running a special that combines comprehensive with line/copy editing for .004 cents a word.


Excellent editor! Not afraid to let you know when you messed something up.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

JohnsonJoshuaK said:


> Excellent editor! Not afraid to let you know when you messed something up.


And you were an excellent client. You considered my 'suggestions' but you didn't take all of them as the gospel truth. You thought about them and came up with other ways to fix the problems that worked. It was a perfect collaboration. You have a much better book and one I'm proud to have edited.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

Laura Kingsley said:


> If you need an editor, I'm taking submissions...
> 
> I have openings in March and April.
> 
> I'm running a special that combines comprehensive with line/copy editing for .004 cents a word.


PM'd you.


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

I haven't forgotten you, Laura. But I haven't finished my book, either. That's what I love about self-publishing. No deadlines.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Al Stevens said:


> I haven't forgotten you, Laura. But I haven't finished my book, either. That's what I love about self-publishing. No deadlines.


Al, you do have to finish it first...smile


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

If you need an editor, I'm taking submissions... 

I have openings in March and April. 

I'm running a special that combines comprehensive with line/copy editing for .004 cents a word.


----------



## Lena_Mikado (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Laura! I would actually love your help with editing my new novella. Do you by any chance have any time in May? And if not, could you do early June? The novella is going to be around 20,000-25,000 words. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Lena_Mikado said:


> Hi Laura! I would actually love your help with editing my new novella. Do you by any chance have any time in May? And if not, could you do early June? The novella is going to be around 20,000-25,000 words.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

I recommend Laura. She edited my recent release. Her turnaround is timely. Her insights for the comprehensive edit hit a home run every time. Check the sample to see the quality of her work. The Hooker... book.


----------



## The Deposed King (Mar 18, 2014)

Tag - I'll keep you in mind for anything off my mainline series.  My current editor is getting loaded up especially with his own writing on top of everything else he has going on.  I've got a fantasy series I haven't done anything with for a while as well as a couple other project on the back burner.  I generally run 120-150k per book and I write sci-fi and fantasy although mostly the former right now.



The Deposed King


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Al Stevens said:


> I recommend Laura. She edited my recent release. Her turnaround is timely. Her insights for the comprehensive edit hit a home run every time. Check the sample to see the quality of her work. The Hooker... book.


Al was a delight to work with and proof that the gum shoe detective genre isn't dead. We also had some great discussions that let me examine his thought process. A very satisfying collaboration. Let me know how it sells, Al. The title alone should merit extra sales...smile


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

If you need an editor, I'm taking submissions...

I have openings in August and September.

I'm running a special that combines comprehensive with line/copy editing for .004 cents a word.

http://laurakingsley.wordpress.com


----------



## Reaper (Nov 5, 2013)

I can recommend Laura, her rates are very reasonable and her work is accurate, honest and will give your manuscript a thorough polish. My project was also returned within a week. Very pleased


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't know about her... she insists on pulling me up on all my weaknesses 

Haha, just kidding of course. She's awesome.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

It wasn't that bad, was it Paul? Yes, I can be very demanding but it is in your best interest!


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

No. I'd be pissed if you weren't


----------



## A.W.Hartoin (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish she liked mystery.


----------



## AlexisR (Apr 3, 2015)

Cool! I'll keep you in mind for upcoming books. Good to know.


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

I'm not really sure if glowing praise from me will help or hurt Laura's case, but she is a damn fine editor. 

She's worked on both of my Abby Banks books, both of my werewolves books, and the last two Lillim books, Pursuit and Hardboiled. Easily over half a million words right there.

She is fast. Like Speed racer fast. I can send her a novel on Friday and get my MS back fully edited, looking like it was the victim of a horrible stabbing on Monday. Let me say that again. Fully edited novel in like 3 days. With like a two page exposition on why my novel is terrible and not so terrible. 

She hits hard, but it's way worth it. I've never had a novel not become a billion times better due to her. I've worked with a couple other editors who are far worse and some about the same, but Laura is also cheaper than all of them. 

I mean, Jesus Christ, the lady is fast, inexpensive, and high quality. I'm not sure what else you could want. 

Now does she miss stuff, sure, but everyone misses stuff. However, I'm not sure you can find a better editor for your money. 

Just give her a chance. Except, well, don't because I don't want her to get too busy for me. Actually, she's terrible. Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

JACipriano said:


> ...the lady is fast, inexpensive, and high quality.


That reminds me of a sign I had in my office during the Apollo project:

_Good, fast, cheap. Pick two._

I endorsed Laura above. Since then we did another book. Same high recommendations. If I can ever get this next one finished...


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, you aren't all suppose to gang up on me at once, singing my praises. I'd prefer if you all said you hated me 
for being so tough on you. I may love you as a client, but I pull no punches. I need you to respect that so we 
can continue to work together. If you can do better, than I expect you to do better. The independent world is this great new market where truly talented writers who are eschewed by traditional publishing can be read. I like the idea I can help make you better so readers can see your talent. You can arise above the masses and sell books, which is all the praise I need. 

In truth, I'm not in this for the money or praise, but the pleasure of working with talented authors and pushing 
them to be better.(I'm not cheap and remember no woman wants to be called that.) I like contributing to this 
revolution.

Several of my favorite clients have just posted, and I would love to return the favor and praise their works. 
Ethically, I can't leave reviews on Amazon or anywhere else. I'm their editor so it's just wrong. But I do care 
about my clients and want them to succeed. You can't qualify my praise of them because I'm expected to unless I 
qualify myself.

I'm going to go out on a limb and do so. Do you know why I hate the 'Hunger Games?' And why I would never have published it? Even though it's wildly popular? The premise of these games is taken from ancient Greece. The world has 
changed since then and in the USA at least, we accept that children are precious. Sending a twelve year old to die 
in a game is going to cause the very thing you are trying to prevent. Rebellion. And really, are you telling me 
there are no teenagers who wouldn't volunteer for this even in Katnis' district? How do we forget that a teenager 
full of bubbling hormones feels they're invincible? I mean if I'm a teenager and starving in my district, why 
wouldn't I volunteer for the fame, prestige and food this chance offers? If I'm a teenager and therefore invulnerable 
to everything, including death. I would volunteer in a heartbeat. I'm a teenager and rather stupid because I haven't learned I'm not invincible. Besides, didn't they screw up by saying they couldn't add a new rule to the games until the 25th, 50th, and 75th games but the game master changed the rules in the 24th (at first falsely) so both male and female from a district could survive? This isn't a debate and I'm not going to argue about my views on 'The Hunger Games', just showing how I think.

Paul has this great series where his MC (Main character/narrator) Saul is a twisted individual. He's an assassin and 
torturer who is suddenly freed. He's not an anti-hero, but a burgeoning villain clinging to the heroic idea to 
save his people. The voice  of Paul's character is hard to bring out, but we worked hard to do so. It's the first 
time I recommended murder and torture as a psychological outlet for emotion but it worked. I'm very proud of Saul 
and his voice and the work Paul did to bring it out.

JACipriano is a fantastic fit for me. One of my favorite series is "The Lightning Thief." Jason not only captures 
the voice of that series, but it seems like he manged to carry on it despite mixing mythologies. I irritate him by 
asking him to share his character's thoughts, but it has been a wonderful collaboration for me (and him if he would 
admit it. I'll make him pay for calling me cheap...smile.) If you like that series, you definitely need to read him.

P.J. Post is an author who captured the angry voice of the 'Outsiders' and translated that into a series. Wonderful 
voice and a must read if you ever you loved S.E Hinton. His voice is truly wonderful and like hers.

Al--I'm not into mystery or gum shoe detectives, but really liked his gum shoe detective. It's not often you find 
a MC like Al's that is not jaded or bitter, but has a detachment from the basic morals that govern our lives. He 
has an idea of them, but he is so busy trying to survive, he can't really be bothered and even when he has the 
time, he fails to listen to the better angels on his shoulder. There is a subtlety to him that can't be measured or 
stereotyped. He and his story are just a pleasure to read. Excellent writing on Al's part.

This is why I love being an editor and feel I'm truly blessed. I am--so I thank all of you.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

We love you Laura, but keep in mind some people have confused ideas about what love is.


----------



## Joe M (May 23, 2015)

Paul K said:


> We love you Laura, but keep in mind some people have confused ideas about what love is.


I was on the couch with my laptop on my stomach reading the thread when I saw that and laughed so hard I nearly dropped the computer.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

Muhahaha


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Paul K said:


> We love you Laura, but keep in mind some people have confused ideas about what love is.


While that should be disturbing, Paul, it's exactly where your mind needs to be...smile.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in September, October and November. I'm still running my special that combines comprehensive with line/copying editing for .004 cents a word. https://laurakingsley.wordpress.com/

Remember to book early for November to get your Christmas specials out in time!


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Bookmarked! I'm going to need an editor soon so your sale price does sound very interesting!


----------



## HN Wake (Feb 24, 2015)

I worked with Laura last month.  Loved every minute of it.  Except of course the hard work it required on my side, but that's not her fault.    Could not recommend her highly enough! Count me in for December.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Laura, this thread came at the perfect time for me.   I'm going to send you an e-mail.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in January an February. I'm still running my special that combines comprehensive with line/copying editing for .004$ a word. https://laurakingsley.wordpress.com/


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

I just used Laura's special that combines comprehensive with line/copying editing for my last story and I'm very pleased with her services. She has a great feel for stories and her touch can help you better your story. I highly recommend her, even though she has something against my loving relationship with semicolon.


----------



## damienboyes (Sep 12, 2015)

Let me jump in on the Laura love-in. She's really helped flesh out my MC and add weight to the narrative. And so quick.

She isn't just a great editor, she'll help you become a better writer.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you, Ela and Damien. It's never about me, but helping make you better writers with wonderful, compelling stories that the reader just has to read...smile That's my true reward and why I do this. Take me away to a fantasy world and let me live a story I couldn't possibly imagine. Both of you are worth being read. And Ela, the semi colon and colon are hated. Makes the reader think they are reading stereo instructions, not a fictional novel.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in February and March. I'm still running my special that combines comprehensive with line/copying editing for .004$ a word. https://laurakingsley.wordpress.com/


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

KylieQ said:


> Laura, what genres do you read yourself? (I'm not asking what genres you accept for editing.)


I have a reading list to keep current that covers basically all, except mysteries. I really don't have a preference. I just like a well written story.

My favorites of all time in order:

The Lightning Thief series
Watership Down 
The Mortal Instruments series
The Twilight series
The Stand
The Thrawn trilogy
Pride and Prejudice 
The Jack Ryan books from Tom Clancy
The Notebook


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in February and March. I'm still running my special that combines comprehensive with line/copying editing for .004$ a word. https://laurakingsley.wordpress.com/


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm still sore from the whipping Laura gave me!



But it was worth it!


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Robyn Wideman said:


> I'm still sore from the whipping Laura gave me!
> 
> But it was worth it!


I would hope so. Let me know how they both do.

I have openings in February, March and April. I'm still running my special that combines comprehensive with line/copying editing for .004$ a word. https://laurakingsley.wordpress.com/


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Finishing up my MS and will contact you soon, Laura.


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

JTriptych said:


> Finishing up my MS and will contact you soon, Laura.


Looking forward to it...smile


----------



## BenedictPatrick (Apr 28, 2015)

I'd like to add my hearty recommendation to this thread, but also give a warning: Laura will kick your book's ass. Which is exactly what you want from an editor 
I've had so many beta readers of my book tell me specific parts of the novel they liked, and they were because of changes that Laura had suggested.
I've also passed on her details to other writer friends, who have similar positive tales to tell.
Laura : I'll send you an email later today about my next project!


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in April and May. I'm still running my special that combines comprehensive with line/copying editing for .004$ a word. https://laurakingsley.wordpress.com


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

I should have my revised manuscript done in a few days, Laura- worked through the weekend and now I'm ahead of schedule. Ive enjoyed working with you so far!


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in October, November and December. I'm still running my special that combines comprehensive with line/copying editing for .004$ a word. https://laurakingsley.wordpress.com

You can contact me here:[email protected]


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in November, December and January. I'm still running my special that combines comprehensive with line/copying editing for .004$ a word. [URL=https://laurakingsley.wordpress]https://laurakingsley.wordpress.com[/url]

You can contact me here:[email protected]


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I have to vouch for Laura. Her content edits are spot on, and without fail my books are better for her help! Plus she's quick, and easy to work with!


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in May, June, and July. I'm still running my special that combines comprehensive with line/copying editing for .004$ a word. 
https://laurakingsley.wordpress.com

You can contact me here:[email protected]


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in Oct, Nov, and Dec. I'm still running my special that combines comprehensive with line/copying editing for .004$ a word.
https://laurakingsley.wordpress.com

You can contact me here:
[email protected]


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

That's like.. 400$ for me.. lol


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

I have openings in April, May and June. I'm still running my special that combines comprehensive with line/copying editing for .004$ a word.
https://laurakingsley.wordpress.com

You can contact me here:
[email protected]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Please see: https://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=264668.msg3683989#msg3683989

Our condolences to friends and family

KBoards admin/moderator team


----------

